# Compatibilità con scheda madre...[risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho un problema tecnico, secondo me non indifferente.

Per quanto lo trovo strano, ho come l'impressione che la velocità con cui si sviluppa gentoo sia inferiore a quella dell'hardware...e vengo al punto.

Ho sostituito la scheda madre del pc per cui ora mi ritrovo con un'ASUS P5Q Premium equipaggiata di un lettore cd/dvd SATA, 2 dischi IDE e 3 dischi SATA.

Volevo installarci sopra Gentoo, ma sorpresa, avvio il minimal e tutto parte...mi chiede il tipo di tastiera da usare e una volta inserito, un messaggio mi dice che non trova l'unità cd e quindi la root.

Premetto il drive in questione è lo stesso con cui ho già installato più volte il sistema; il mio sospetto è che ci sia qualche problema con il driver del controller SATA al quale è connesso il lettore.

Secondo voi ne esco (in tempi brevi) senza dover modificare la mia configurazione, o devo per forza sostituire qualcosa?

P.S. con altro SO, di cui mi schifa fare il nome   :Laughing: , tutto funziona...Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Aug 09, 2009 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> .

 

probabilmente il cd minimal non riesce a riconoscere il controller del disco.

Prova con un'altra live e posta l'output di 

```
lspci
```

----------

## mrl4n

...quindi come pensavo io...speriamo bene.

Per un'altra live, immagino intendi di un'altra distro...

----------

## cloc3

evidentemente, se il kernel della tua minimal non riconosce l'hardware, devi  aggirare in qualche modo il problema.

tuttavia, è strano che questo accada ad una p5q.

se navighi il wiki (appena sarà finita la manutenzione) trovi una pagina specifica per uno dei modelli di p5q, che è una scheda madre coperta piuttosto bene da linux.

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> evidentemente, se il kernel della tua minimal non riconosce l'hardware devi  aggirare in qualche modo il problema.

 

Già, e mi piacerebbe capire quale sia il modo...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> tuttavia, è strano che questo accada ad una p5q.
> 
> se navighi il wiki (appena sarà finita la manutenzione) trovi una pagina specifica per uno dei modelli di p5q, che è una scheda madre coperta piuttosto bene da linux.

 

Sarà anche strano, ma il minimal di gentoo non lo riconosce, mentre lo vede benissimo quello di knoppix, nonostante con quello non ho trovato il modo di far funzionare la rete  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Già, e mi piacerebbe capire quale sia il modo...
> 
> 

 

installare usando knoppix è soluzione onorevole a costo zero.

se poi sei curioso e vuoi capirci di più, puoi fare molte cose:

a) provare ad utilizzare qualche parametro di boot tra quelli suggeriti dal cdrom in avvio e vedere se le cose vanno meglio;

b) confrontare l'output di lsmod della minimal e della knoppix per osservare le differenze;

c) provare a caricare a mano i moduli fondamentali, e verificare se esistono in /lib/modules/... del minimal;

d) postare su bugzilla i tuoi problemi cercando di aggiungere la documentazione che riesci a raccogliere, ed eventualmente quella che ti verrà richiesta.

adesso gentoo ha sviluppato tecniche di emissione dei cdrom piuttosto rapide.

non ho dubbi che, segnalando i problemi, sia possibile ottenere un minimal efficiente in tempi brevi.

----------

## mrl4n

Questa è una cosa bella...mi piace poter essere utile a qualcuno.

----------

